# Börsenspekulation



## Ficheres (7 Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte unlängst eine Mail, dort hieß es; auch ohne Vorkenntnisse an der Börse spekulieren und Gewinnen. Ich öffnete und sah einen kurzen Werbefilm. Es wurde erklärt, dass ich 100€ einzahlen solle und danach bekäme ich eine Schulung. Ich habe eingezahlt und bekam einen Anruf. Dabei wurden mir die einzelnen Zeichen und Möglichkeiten aufgezählt. Wenn ich weitere Hilfe brauchte solle ich weitere 200€ einzahlen. Das habe ich gelassen und auf gut Glück spekuliert. Natürlich habe ich verloren.Aber es gab auch Gewinner, das war eben nur nicht ich. Das Geld ist nicht weg (das hat nur ein anderer)


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2013)

Die alte Wahrheit ...
Gier frißt Hirn!
Warum sollte einer wenn er das todsichere System hat reich zu werden dieses für 100 + 200 € verkaufen?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Hast Du weitere Informationen? Websites? Links? Kopfzeilen der eMail? Telefonnummern?

Vermutlich hast Du mit "Binären Optionen" gezockt, das System ist so angelegt, daß man ähnlich wie an Automaten alles verliert.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Ficheres (9 Oktober 2013)

Täglich Geld verdienen, so wurde versprochen. Als ich öffnete kam ein kurzes Video. Dort war ein Rohstoff, der mit grünen und roten Balken versehen war. das System tippte auf grün und ich musste nur noch bestätigen, meinen Einsatz angeben und 1 Minute warten. So einfach sollte es sein und im gezeigten Video funktionierte das auch.Kink habe ich nicht mehr. Aber sobald ich wieder einen bekomme kopiere ich ihn hier rein.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ficheres!

Wie ist denn Dein Geld weggekommen? Gibt es vielleicht eine Kontonummer, auf die Du das Geld überwiesen hast? Wer war der Empfänger des Geldes? Wieso haben die Betrüger Deine Telefonnummer? Kannst Du aus der Browser-Verlauf die Seiten herausfinden? 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Ficheres (9 Oktober 2013)

> Hallo,
> 
> so ein Video hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen!
> 
> ...



so sieht der spam aus. gesendet von einem sven meissner

[Modedit by Hippo: Quote-Tags gesetzt]


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2013)

Also ehrlich, wer auf so einen Spam reinfällt, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann und Kettenbriefe.
Mit ein mikroskopisch winziges nachdenken, sollte jeder darauf kommen, dass solche Gewinnansagen nicht funktionieren können.
Wenn das funktionieren würde, würde keiner das an alle ihm unbekannten Mailadressaten senden, sondern nur für sich behalten, oder höchstens an seine besten Freunde.
Wer solche Spam versendet, will nur dein bestes und er ist der einzige, der daraus Gewinn erziehlt.


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Nein ich glaube nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann aber es klang halt wirklich sehr verlockend. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen du hast recht ich war blöd und hätte das Geld besser in den nächsten Urlaub anlegen sollen. Aber gut hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Und noch mal wird mir das nicht passieren.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> so sieht der spam aus.


Den gibts schon länger > http://byggvir.de/2012/10/20/spam-der-videobeweis-4-575-euro-in-7-tagen-als-einsteiger/


> Veröffentlicht am 20. Oktober 2*012*
> SPAM: der Videobeweis: 4.575,- Euro in 7 Tagen als Einsteiger
> 
> 
> ...


sogar die Locksumme ist identisch


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Oh seid 2012 gibt es den schon? das ist eine lange Zeit na dann bin ich wenigstens nicht als einzigste darauf rein gefallen. Denn wenn es keiner vor mir gegeben hätte würde er ja nicht weiter machen. Danke für den Link ich werde mir den Artikel gleich mal durch lesen.


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2013)

Abofallen gibts seit über 10 Jahren ...
... guck mal bei uns im b2b-Bereich


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2013)

Ficheres schrieb:


> aber es klang halt wirklich sehr verlockend. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen du hast recht ich war blöd und hätte das Geld besser in den nächsten Urlaub anlegen sollen.



Tja leider legen die Gauner es ja genau darauf an. 
Viel Geld für nichts bekommen? 
Urinstnkt wird wach und schaltet den Verstand aus...


----------



## Ficheres (10 Oktober 2013)

Und das schlimme ist sie kommen damit auch noch durch. Das ist das gleiche wie mit den Kaffeefahrten die Betreiber werden auch nicht festgenommen. Obwohl es auch bekannt ist und es fallen immer wieder Menschen darauf rein.


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2013)

Aussage eines Kaffeefahres (Opfer)
"Ach ich weiß ja daß man da übers Ohr gehauen wird, aber sonst komm ich ja gar nicht mehr raus.
Im Antispam haben wir mal drüber debattiert warum z.B. in meiner Ortschaft praktisch keine Kaffeefahrteneinladungen verschickt werden.
Eine Theorie war daß es hier grad für Alte ein reges Gemeindeleben gibt und somit kein Bedarf für gaunerige Kurzweil besteht.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Oktober 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Im Antispam haben wir mal drüber debattiert warum z.B. in meiner Ortschaft praktisch keine Kaffeefahrteneinladungen verschickt werden.



Oder liegt es daran, weil DU dort wohnst und denen dann immer auf deren Fahrten die Trommel spielst?

(Insiderwitz: Hippo spielt tatsächlich eine Bassdrum


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2013)

Grins ...
Ne - der Hintergrund war daß ich auch mal so´ne Kaffeefahrt kaputtspielen wollte und verzweifelt im Ort rumgefragt habe ob jemand so´ne Einladung für sowas rumliegen hat.
Und wenn dann hätte ich mir ´ne Snare mitgenommen, die ist lauter


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2013)

Wie wurde denn in dem Fall nun das Geld bezahlt? Steht das schon wo?


----------

